
OAuth Device Authorization for Roku, AppleTV, Xbox - brokenwren
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2019/10/29/oauth-device-authorization-roku-appletv-xbox
======
robotdan
The last time I had to type in my Netflix password into my Roku using a d-pad
I nearly chucked the remote at my TV.

Not sure why everyone doesn't use this type of device authentication.

------
BryanGiese
The AppleTV remote is the WORST. In general, the worst remote ever made.

